# Need a concrete driveway poured



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

If you, or if know of someone who is reputable and does concrete work please shoot me a pm. I need to get a guesstimate to pour a side driveway and also a 24'X24' pad for a shed.
Approximately 11 cubic yards to pour.
Thanks


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a concrete construction based out of Orange Beach. I'm currently doing concrete work in Pace, Gulf Breeze and Pensacola area. Please call me at 251-978-7968. I will be more than happy to discuss this project with you. 

Tie 1 On


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Tie 1 On, any chance you'll go the extra 15-20 miles to Navarre? I'm going to need a 10'x10' pad in the near future and the driveway has some patches needed to be done as well.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Where bouts Pat?


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Where bouts Pat?


=======================================================
Looking like Lillian, we should be closing down here in a couple of weeks. hot dog !


----------



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Wack 
I will travel to Navarre. PM me with your concerns. 

Thanks for the opprotunity


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Where abouts in Lillian? I'm down by 99 & 91S.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM Fishermon, AKA Abrahan at Baywoods concrete. He'll take care of you.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Mikvi said:


> PM Fishermon, AKA Abrahan at Baywoods concrete. He'll take care of you.


+1.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I know a guy, You want to pm me your number.


----------

